# Huffman Dixie flyer



## pedal alley (Feb 4, 2008)

i don't know the year of this old gal.
she rides great. not too bad of condition.

can anyone tell me how to determine year ?

  NOTE:IMAGE REMOVED.


----------



## J.E (Feb 4, 2008)

Sweet bike.I love that Chain Guard


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey where did you pick that one up at???????????   Ken


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 5, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hey where did you pick that one up at???????????   Ken




i didn't have to pick it up. it was brought to
me for a detail job. & i just had to be
like monty hall, & make a deal. man, you 
got me hooked on them mr. ken ! 
i have others to show & seek info on.
look around the forum ,
 i be sneaking them on.


                                             thomas


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well........... If you ever want to wheel and deal let me know. I'll make it worth your while.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2008)

The reason I say that is I think this bike is my LaFrance's long lost sister!


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 5, 2008)

bentwoody66 said:


> The reason I say that is I think this bike is my LaFrance's long lost sister!



Ken,
 thats cool. you'l hafta bring
 her brother
 for a visit . 
 she has been here
 for about 2-3 years now.
 so that means your ,due .
                                       Thomas


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2008)

If I'm gonna guess I'm gonna say in the '37 to '39 range. If you ever do want to get rid of this bike let me know. Give me first chance at it, O.K.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 5, 2008)

*only for you*



bentwoody66 said:


> Well........... If you ever want to wheel and deal let me know. I'll make it worth your while.




 give me a call little brother.
 & we can make a deal .somehow.
  they belong together.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2008)

Will do. In the next few days we'll work something out. Thanks Ken


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 5, 2008)

*sent you a pm*



bentwoody66 said:


> Will do. In the next few days we'll work something out. Thanks Ken




sounds great ken .
 i sent you a private message.
 i'll talk to you soon.  thomas


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 5, 2008)

ok, Im on vacation right now so I don't have my catalogs but I would say it is either a 1939, or a 1940 Special. in other posts I've explained that Huffman sold left over bikes the next year and labeled them "Special". the "Crows Beak" chainguard was used in 1938 and 1939, the trussrods like yours were used in 1939 and 1940. the most likely guess is 1939 if it isn't a Special model. I'll look when I get back home.
Scott


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 9, 2008)

*1939*



37fleetwood said:


> the most likely guess is 1939 if it isn't a Special model. I'll look when I get back home.
> Scott




well, it must be a 1939. thats the year i was told
the most. when i took her for a pedal onto a place
known as the Huffman Prairie Flying Field , just up
the road from my aunt's place in Dayton,Ohio.........
1939 was what  some of the guys that where there
said aswell. they where wanting to buy her from me,
just like some here have p.m.ed offers. only 
difference was the guys in dayton offered me three
times what i got offered here. i'm not into these old
bicycles to make money. its all in fun. so, thanks
to all for replies, & interest . i didn't want to get rid
of the old gal. but, a good friend wanted her. so,
she is gone now. but i do have a certain bicycle in
which i've wanted for four years now. have fun guys.
    Ken, enjoy restoring your two Huffman bicycles.


             PUSHING PEDALS ,
                     till..............
              pushing daisys.
                                      Pedal Alley
                                            Thomas





Huffman Prairie Flying Field
Enter through Gate 16 A, 
Wright-Patterson Air Force Base, OH


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 9, 2008)

they where wanting to buy her from me said:
			
		

> yeah these guys here are cheap!!
> Scott


----------



## J.E (Feb 9, 2008)

lol.........


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 9, 2008)

C'mon now me and Tom have been friends for a-while now. He's just helping out a buddy who can't find old bikes down here in Sunny Fla. Besides I'm not cheap I'm thrifty::o


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 9, 2008)

*thrifty*



bentwoody66 said:


> C'mon now me and Tom have been friends for a-while now. He's just helping out a buddy who can't find old bikes down here in Sunny Fla. Besides I'm not cheap I'm thrifty::o




  thrift ? i like that. 
 no ken isn't cheap.
 he is a friend who pushed
 me NOT to give-up just because
 of a "dissability" . true friends help
 one another.

  hey ken, think i might sneak into that
  trailer w/the bikes.lol
  no, i'd be too sick from the ride.
  i bout got trew from that low typhoon.
  man, its a kicking ride !


----------



## pedal alley (Mar 2, 2008)

*flyer flys south*

hey kenny, 
                  did the old gal
                  get over her cold ?
                 i think that one i just bought,
                  you spotted for me . well, i
                   think that box of spokes might
                    get used finaly.
                    rode scraper today.
                     57 degree WOW !​


----------

